# Best GTX 960 GPU under 18k



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know which GTX 960 is cheapest and best regarding price to performance ratio online as well as locally here in CTC, Secunderabad.

Any suggestions are welcome...


Thanks & Regards,
Bssunil


PS: Presently have Gainward GTX 750Ti 2GB Golden Sample(GC) which would fetch me at least 8k. Just got it as a replacement 4 days ago for my old GTX 660.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

You should've got that 960 in the RMA instead. 

+1 to Zotac GTX 960 Amp! and Asus GTX 960 Strix.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You should've got that 960 in the RMA instead.



Savera who deals with Gainward said that GTX 960 is not in stock with them so opted for GTX 750Ti instead. Still inquiring about GTX 960 stocks with their various branches in India.

About GTX 960, Asus GTX 960 Strix @ 16600 (primeabgb) & Zotac GTX 960 @ 16800 (flipkart)

Which of the above is better and good in the long run and as far as the warranty is concerned. Asus GTX 960 Strix 3 years warranty Vs. Zotac GTX 960 2+3 years warranty

I think Zotac is best in terms of warranty and Asus Strix in terms of build quality. Still cannot decide upon which one to go for...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

How long did your 650 ti and 660 last before sending to RMA and warranty period you had on them?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How long did your 650 ti and 660 last before sending to RMA and warranty period you had on them?



6 months for 650ti boost & 6 months for 660 until now 750Ti came but it seems 960 might well become a reality for me in the next month if I pay the difference amount. I just spoke with the Gainward Country Manager...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 6 months for 650ti boost & 6 months for 660 until now 750Ti came but it seems 960 might well become a reality for me in the next month if I pay the difference amount. I just spoke with the Gainward Country Manager...



Dump Gainward all together. 6 months is way too less. IMO, unless it had manufacturing defects, a GPU should last 1-1.5 years at least before sending to RMA.

Get the Asus 960 strix. You'll be upgrading it after 3 years anyway.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dump Gainward all together. 6 months is way too less. IMO, unless it had manufacturing defects, a GPU should last 1-1.5 years at least before sending to RMA.
> 
> Get the Asus 960 strix. You'll be upgrading it after 3 years anyway.



But if they offer Gainward GTX960 Phantom for a difference amount then would it be a good deal all together or should I sell this and go for Asus or Zotac... I really cannot decide because the difference amount would be 3-4k and if I go for a new Asus card then I should shell out another 10k at least.

- - - Updated - - -

*Gainward GTX 960 Phantom @ $200 so it comes at 12400. But what other  taxes could be added to get the actual cost? Please specify?*

- - - Updated - - -

This is the GPU I got for GTX 660:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2wsKVwB.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

Read this and decide:

Nvidia GeForce GTX 960: Maxwell In The Middle


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Read this and decide:
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 960: Maxwell In The Middle



Great article thanks man.

*Gainward GTX960 2GB Phantom* @ 16,065 (including VAT) in India. It is 15,300 excluding VAT.





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2YkDgUh.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

*Gainward GTX960 2GB Phantom* @ 16,065 (including VAT) in India is under review and so is available from 4th May 15 onwards...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

*Cheapest GTX960 is Inno3d GTX960 OC 2GB @ 14.6k*  (HerculeZ X2 Cooler)

Link:Inno3d Gtx 960 Oc 2gb Ddr5 Graphic Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



Spoiler



*www.mediaz.in/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/320x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/r/products_id_182_20.jpg 

 *www.mediaz.in/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/70x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/r/products_id_182_20.jpg 



*inno3D GTX 960 OC X2*


  Code: *inno-960 OC HerculeZ X2*

  Be the first to review this product. 
   Rs.14,600

*Quick details:*

  New Product 

  Quantity:1



  Details 
  New Product: 3 Years Warranty 
  inno3D Geforce GTX 960 OC 
  GPU Engine Specs: 


  CUDA Cores 
  1024 
  Graphics Clock-Base Clock (MHz). 
  1178 
  Boost Clock (MHz) 
  1241 

  Memory Specs: 


  Memory Clock (MHz) 
  7GBPS 
  Standard Memory Config (MB) 
  2048 
  Memory Interface 
  GDDR5 
  Memory Interface Width 
  128-bit 
  Memory Bandwidth (GB / sec). 
  112.2 

  Feature Support: 


  Bus Support 
  PCI-E3.0 X16 
  Certified for Windows 8 and 7 
  Yes 
  NVIDIA SLI® Ready 
  Yes (2-way) 
  NVIDIA G-Sync ™ -Ready 
  Yes 
  NVIDIA GameStream ™ -Ready 
  Yes 
  GeForce ShadowPlay ™ 
  Yes 
  NVIDIA GPU Boost ™ 
  Yes 
  Dynamic Super Resolution 
  Yes 
  MFAA 
  Yes 
  NVIDIA GameWorks ™ 
  Yes 
  Microsoft DirectX 
  12 API 
  OpenGL 
  4.4 
  CUDA 
  Yes 

  Display Support: 


  Multi Monitor 
  Yes, 3 active monitors in 3D mode + 1 montor in 2D mode. 
  Maximum Digital Resolution (per output). 
  4096x2160 
  Maximum VGA Resolution (per output). 
  2048x1536 
  HDCP 
  Yes 
  Standard Display Connectors 
  Dual Link DVI-I x1, HDMI 2.0 x1, DisplayPort 1.2 x3. 
  InternalAudio Input for HDMI 
  Internal 

  Standard Graphics Card Dimensions: 


  Length 
  215mm 
  Height 
  111mm 
  Width 
  2-slot 

  Thermal and Power Specs: 


  Maximum GPU Temperature (in C with ambient temperature 55c). 
  98 C 
  Maximum Graphics Card Power (W). 
  130W 
  Minimum System Power Requirement (W). 
  500W 
  Supplementary Power Connectors 
  1x 6-pin 

  Accessories: 


  Driver CD Kit 
  Yes 
  DVI Dongle 
  Yes 
  Mouse Pad 
  Yes 
  6-pin PCI-E Power Cable. 
  Yes 


 *www.inno3d.com/images/products/large/products_id_182_20.jpg 
  Inno3D Geforce GTX 960 2GB OC 
   The GeForce® GTX ™ 960 delivers incredible performance, power  efficiency, and cutting-edge gaming technologies that only NVIDIA  Maxwell ™ technology can offer. 
   This is the perfect upgrade to advanced gaming, letting you dominate  the competition with 60% faster performance and twice the power  efficiency than previous-generation cards *.  Unleash its massive overclocking potential and push your performance even further.   Plus, it features VXGI for realistic lighting, support for smooth,  tear-free NVIDIA G-SYNC ™ technology, and Dynamic Super Resolution that  enables 4K-quality gaming on 1080p displays. 
   The GTX 960 even gives you great gaming to go with NVIDIA GameStream ™  technology that lets you stream PC games to NVIDIA SHIELD ™ devices. 
 *international.download.nvidia.com/webassets/en_US/shared/images/products/shared/geforce-gtx-960-pdp-performance-chart-650px.png 
 *international.download.nvidia.com/webassets/en_US/shared/images/products/shared/lineup.png 






*You're reviewing: inno3D GTX 960 OC X2.*



Contact Us:
*InnoVISION Multimedia Limited.*
ADDRESS :
 Unit A & B, 21/F, Mai Wah Industrial Building,
 1-7 Wah Sing Street, Kwai Chung, Hong Kong
Tel: 852-23989698
Fax: 852-23909348
Email: sales@ivmm.com

*Inno3D & Abacus Peripherals Announced An Exclusive Partnership!*


For Support or RMA Purposes:
Contact Details:

Abacus Peripherals Private Limited  
Mr. Umesh Modi
                  Ph:+91-33-22319629
                           #29D, Bentinck Street 2nd Floor 
Kolkata - 700069 
West Bengal, India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2015)

Rather spend 2k more and get the Msi or ASUS one, no point going for a brand whose warranty is questionable
Cheap =/= good


----------



## warfreak (Apr 6, 2015)

Get the MSI standard one for a  Rs. 17,799 or the million edition for  Rs. 18,643. The 100 million edition comes at a higher clock which gives a decent FPS advantage. 

Rather than cheap, go with better brand when it comes for Graphics card.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2015)

Keep in mind that the Zotac has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> Keep in mind that the Zotac has a 3 year warranty.


5 Years if you register on their website


----------

